# Wie groß is ein A4 Blatt in PS ?



## Goku626 (15. August 2001)

Hi

Also ich wollte ein Deckblatt machen nun weiß ich nich welche 
Auflösung ich nehmen soll  
Also vieleicht weiß ja jemand welche 
Auflösung ich nehmen muss.
Aufjedenfall müsste sie das gesammte *Blatt füllen* !!!


----------



## tomtutorial (15. August 2001)

Easy:

Breite: 2100 Pixel Höhe: 2940 Pixel Auflösung: 100 DPI/cm

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## Goku626 (15. August 2001)

THX


----------



## Saesh (15. August 2001)

hättest du doch auch ganz einfach in cm angeben können.....nen lineal haste doch bestimmt zu hause


----------



## Goku626 (15. August 2001)

ich weiß aber die DPI zahl kann ich damit nich rausbekommen


----------

